# Bloch Fighters



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardrada55 (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't you mean MB 155?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

The second one in line?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mb152


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## dogsbody (Sep 5, 2015)

Bloch MB.157 drawings:































Chris


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2015)

Someone stole the spinner...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Someone stole the spinner...



The guy standing on the left of the prop(top photo) and standing on the left(bottom photo) looks pretty shifty. That is quite an offset of the engine/cowling.


Geo

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## waroff (Feb 3, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mb152
> 
> View attachment 300234
> 
> ...



It's MB 151, not 152


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK FRANCE FLUGZEUG JÄGER BRUCH !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)

Bloch 152 ..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Bloch MB 152 - C1 Frankreich Beute Jagdflugzeug | eBay

Note German cross

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Bloch MB 152 - C1 Frankreich Beute Jagdflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Bloch MB 152 - C1 Frankreich Beute Jagdflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Bloch MB 152 - C1 Frankreich Beute Jagdflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Bloch MB 152 - C1 Frankreich Beute Jagdflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Bloch MB 152 - C1 Frankreich Beute Jagdflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

FU21 Foto Flugzeug Bloch MB 152 Beute Maschine Kennung Fleckentarn im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Britisches Beute Flugzeug Curtiss Flugplatz Münster Loddenheide | eBay


----------



## waroff (Nov 18, 2019)

It's MB 155


Snautzer01 said:


> FU21 Foto Flugzeug Bloch MB 152 Beute Maschine Kennung Fleckentarn im Flug | eBay
> 
> View attachment 559477


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION RANG BLOCH 152 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)

I really like that photo. It would be great to see a kit with those markings


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BLOCH MB 152 " 26 " GCI/1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S600 Frankreich airbase Buc französisches Bloch 152 Flugzeug Emblem "Senzenmann" | eBay

Senzenmann -->> Grimm reaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Frankreich Bloch Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Tolles Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg, Afrikakorps, englisches Jagdflugzeug,Detailfoto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Tolles Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg, Afrikakorps, englisches Jagdflugzeug,Detailfoto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Vichy Bloch MB152

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ifor (Jul 29, 2021)

Might be a stupid question, so my apologies, I have an idea about the reason. So why would they offset the engine as in the previous line drawings?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2021)

I think it helps to offset engine torque

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I really like that photo. It would be great to see a kit with those markings


What scale?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2021)

1:48


----------



## ifor (Jul 29, 2021)

Fubar, appreciated


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I really like that photo. It would be great to see a kit with those markings



Dora Wings ... DW48019






Dora Wings ... DW48017

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2021)

The Vichy scheme right?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2021)

Yep


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a question on the air inlet located on the lower cowling. I noticed some have the inlet extending almost to the front of the cowling, and in other pictures the inlet starts about in the middle of the cowling.

Is this a difference between MB 151's & 152's? Or is there sometimes a dust filter installed that extends the inlet? Just curious.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)

Generally, the difference was the engine and its accessories. As memo serves, that was the reason for the different air intakes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for the response, it did not occur to me it would be engine variants as all were powered by different versions of the Gnome-Rhone 14 radials. But I must admit that is an engine series I know very little about. Thanks again.


----------



## elbmc1969 (Aug 2, 2021)

ifor said:


> Might be a stupid question, so my apologies, I have an idea about the reason. So why would they offset the engine as in the previous line drawings?


Countering torque.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

MB155 captured beute














Foto Photo CA Flugzeug Bloch MB 155 Balkenkreuz Beute tarn Abzug ca 60/70erJahre | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Photo CA Flugzeug Bloch MB 155 Balkenkreuz Beute tarn Abzug ca 60/70erJahre in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bloch MB155 Flugzeug Balkenkreuz 1944 beute captured














Foto französisches Bloch MB.155 Flugzeug mit Beute Balkenkreuz der Luftwaffe ´44 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französisches Bloch MB.155 Flugzeug mit Beute Balkenkreuz der Luftwaffe ´44 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Bloch MB151














Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Beute Französisches Flugzeug Block 151 Tarn Wien 1.Bezi | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Beute Französisches Flugzeug Block 151 Tarn Wien 1.Bezi in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

MB152C-1














Foto, Wk2, Blick auf ein Beute Kampfflugzeug in Frankreich, 02 (N)50616 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Blick auf ein Beute Kampfflugzeug in Frankreich, 02 (N)50616 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------

